# What is Halodrol -50



## Igor55 (Feb 8, 2006)

I heard my friend talking about Halodrol -50...Never heard of it myself, hope you guys can clarify what it is and how good/bad it is.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 8, 2006)

Just another supplement that you can buy online claiming to give you size and strength. Just more bullshit to get people to buy


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 9, 2006)

anyone else have anything else to add?


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2006)

Post a link to it.....if we can't see what it is then we can't help.


----------



## brogers (Feb 9, 2006)

It's similar to oral turinabol (says the manufacturer).  Although some lab tests said it contained DMT and actual OT.

If you're gonna use steroids, man up and pin, orals are just going to fuck up your cholesterol and liver values.


----------



## Getbig82 (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the pin makes me feel like i did a good deed for the day/week.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 9, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Anyone else have anything else to add?


yes if you can buy it online, it isn't shit. Don't waste your fucking money. Go out and find you someone that has test and do 500 mgs a week for 10 weeks. Now there's some good advice. Hopefully I was prescribing gear to a 13 year old.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> yes if you can buy it online, it isn't shit. Don't waste your fucking money. Go out and find you someone that has test and do 500 mgs a week for 10 weeks. Now there's some good advice. Hopefully I was prescribing gear to a 13 year old.


not tru, superdol is sold online and im a firm believer in that stuff


----------



## Addiction (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of people over at AM are saying their getting pretty big gains from the stuff. I haven't had a go at it though.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 12, 2006)

Addiction said:
			
		

> Lots of people over at AM are saying their getting pretty big gains from the stuff. I haven't had a go at it though.



You mean superdrol? Yeah i took that shit, very nice gains from it, although it hits ur cholesterol lipids hard...
Juice is serious shit to me, taking a oral steroid(pill form) feels like ur not taking a steroid at all..but having to sit there and inject urself with a needle is just sounds so much more serious and shit, even though at times its better for ur liver anc cholesterol...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 12, 2006)

if im mistaken, halodrol 50 is a pro hormone. I never heard any review about it, but if i were you, i would just go with test


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 12, 2006)

is test more damaging than superdrol?


----------



## Addiction (Feb 12, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> You mean superdrol? Yeah i took that shit, very nice gains from it, although it hits ur cholesterol lipids hard...
> Juice is serious shit to me, taking a oral steroid(pill form) feels like ur not taking a steroid at all..but having to sit there and inject urself with a needle is just sounds so much more serious and shit, even though at times its better for ur liver anc cholesterol...


No, I'm talking about the Halodrol 50. There is a poll on prohormones over at AM, and the Halodrol is in 3rd. Yeah, SD worked miracles for me, but the side were a bitch.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 12, 2006)

what u get as sides? i seemed to get nothing..no breakin out, no gyno, nothing

xcept for large gains, about 20lbs in lil over 4 weeks


----------



## gopro (Feb 12, 2006)

Halodrol is a precursor to the powerful anabolic steroid Oral Turinabol. OT is a good mass gaining drug, and the gains are rather dry, as opposed to another drug it is often compared to...Dianabol. Because the chemical in Halodrol, 4-chlorodehydromethylandrostenediol is actually just a diol metabolite of OT, it probably does not even have to convert in order to be effective.

Many should notice gains of 6-10 lbs of solid muscle in about 6-8 weeks. Yes it is methylated, thus it is hard on the liver, so cycles should be short and be followed by liver care products.

While many of the effective OTC steroidal products are of course banned, there are still several very powerful ones left on the market, Halodrol being one of them.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 12, 2006)

I know Halodrol 50 is 1 pill a day, so a cycle would look something liek this
Week 1: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
Week 2: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
Week 3: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
Week 4: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 4 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 3 caps + Liver protector 
Week 5: Nolva XT 2 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 1 caps + Liver protector

Or is this a better idea?
Week 1: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector 
Week 2: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
Week 3: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector + Nolva XT 4 caps
Week 4: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector + Nolva XT 4 caps
Week 5: Nolva XT 4 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 3 caps + Liver protector 
Week 5: Nolva XT 2 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 1 caps + Liver protector


OR PCT through whole cycle?


----------



## gopro (Feb 12, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> I know Halodrol 50 is 1 pill a day, so a cycle would look something liek this
> Week 1: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
> Week 2: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
> Week 3: Halo -1cap(daily) + Liver protector
> ...



You will not want to use PCT until the cycle is finished, nor do you want to use liver protectant until the cycle is done.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 12, 2006)

y not liver protector?...thats not gonna push back ur gains..


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> y not liver protector?...thats not gonna push back ur gains..



Liver protectants will allow your body to more easily break down the compound in first pass metabolism, which will take away from its effects. Wait until after the cycle.


----------



## brogers (Feb 13, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> If you're gonna use steroids, man up and pin, orals are just going to fuck up your cholesterol and liver values.


 
.


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 13, 2006)

I found this while reading up on Halodrol-50


Washington Post Staff Writer 
Wednesday, November 30, 2005; Page E01 

A dietary supplement marketed to fitness and health enthusiasts on the Internet and in body-building shops contains anabolic steroids linked to two of the biggest doping scandals in sports history, including the renowned case involving East German Olympic athletes in the 1960s and '70s, according to a prominent researcher. 

The supplement, which is sold under the name Halodrol-50, contains a steroid that closely resembles Oral-Turinabol, the principal steroid used to fuel East Germany's secret, systematic sports doping program, according to Don Catlin of the UCLA Olympic Analytical Laboratory 

Catlin said it also contains DMT, or madol, a steroid federal authorities say was developed for Bay Area Laboratory Co-operative (BALCO), the California nutritional supplement company at the center of a scheme to provide prominent professional athletes with undetectable performance-enhancing drugs. 

Catlin analyzed the makeup of Halodrol-50 for The Washington Post, which purchased the product on the Internet and reimbursed the Los Angeles researcher for the cost of the testing. 

The discovery provides further evidence that the country's multimillion-dollar dietary supplements industry also has become a clearinghouse for the distribution of anabolic steroids, which help build muscle and speed recovery from strenuous exercise but also can cause serious health problems when used in excess. 

Last month, Catlin tested five other dietary supplements obtained by The Post and found that each contained anabolic steroids, four of which had not been previously detected. The Food and Drug Administration announced after publication of The Post's story on Oct. 18 that it had opened an investigation into the four companies marketing them. 

An FDA spokeswoman said yesterday that the investigation is continuing. The official declined further comment. 

It is illegal to sell anabolic steroids or any unapproved drugs as dietary supplements. 

Halodrol-50, which costs $50 to $80 for a bottle of 30 tablets, is marketed by Gaspari Nutrition, a dietary supplements company based in Neptune, N.J., that sells bodybuilding and weight-loss products. Halodrol-50 claims on its label to "induce maximal visible changes in size and strength in the shortest period of time possible." It also recommends that the product not be used by anyone under age 21. 

The Halodrol-50 label further states that it contains polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane. Catlin described that chemical descriptor as "hocus-pocus." He said the language was outdated and vague and appeared to be deliberately misleading. The label makes no mention of DMT or other anabolic steroids. 

"It's obfuscation," Catlin said. "There is no attempt to be clear and concise and to describe the product for what it is." 

Rich Gaspari, owner of Gaspari Nutrition, did not respond to two requests for an interview made by telephone to associates at his company. He also did not respond to two e-mail requests for comment 

However, Bruce Kneller, a consultant to Gaspari, wrote in an e-mail late yesterday that he had spoken to Gaspari and was conveying a comment on Gaspari's behalf. "The product . . . was discontinued several weeks ago after the publication of an inflammatory article in The Washington Post," Kneller said, referring to the Oct. 18 Post story. "It is no longer made or sold by Gaspari Nutrition and, in fact, was only available for less than three weeks." 

Though Halodrol-50 is no longer available on the Gaspari Nutrition Web site, the product continues to be marketed on other Web sites that sell bodybuilding substances. 

In an e-mail sent by a Gaspari official to a distributor, which was provided to The Post, the Gaspari official said Halodrol-50 and another product called Orastan E no longer advertised on Gaspari's Web site would continue to be sold to good customers. The Gaspari official added that he hoped "the government and media will ignore us and think we got rid of them," focusing instead on the "other companies." 

Oral-Turinabol anchored the secretive doping program in communist East Germany that led to that country's emergence as an Olympic power three decades ago, according to classified documents uncovered in 1990 following the fall of the Berlin Wall. At the 1976 Summer Games in Montreal, East German women won 11 of the 13 swimming events. But the side effects from the massive doses of steroids administered to the East German competitors were as remarkable as the athletes' successes. Women developed excessive body hair, deepened voices, massive shoulders and male secondary sex characteristics. 

Criminal trials in 2000 resulted in the convictions of East Germany's Olympic president and chief sports doctor, but a number of former athletes are still grappling with medical, legal and psychological issues related to the doping program. 

One of the two steroids found in Halodrol-50, Catlin said, more closely resembles Oral-Turinabol than any other known steroid, but the two are not identical in structure. The steroid would be undetectable in standard drug tests because it is not an exact match with Oral-Turinabol. 

"This is an unknown," Catlin said. "If I had to pick one it's ever so close to, it's Oral-Turinabol. . . . It's very close." 

Athletes taking Halodrol-50 would flunk standard sport drug tests, however, because DMT -- which Catlin identified more than a year ago -- is now detectable. DMT was one of three steroids found associated with BALCO. The others were norbolethone and THG, also known as "the clear." 

The FDA is investigating four other dietary supplement companies named in the Oct. 18 story in which The Post reported that Catlin had found anabolic steroids in five products produced by four companies: Anabolic Xtreme, Applied Lifescience Research Industries, Legal Gear and PharmaGenX. The story led Rep. Thomas M. Davis III (R-Va.) to demand that the FDA explain its efforts to ensure that dietary supplements did not contain steroids. The FDA said in a Nov. 7 letter to Davis that the companies could face punitive action.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a revised cycle
Week 1: Halo -1cap(daily) + 3 caps Orastan
Week 2: Halo -1cap(daily) + 3 caps Orastan
Week 3: Halo -1cap(daily) + 3 caps Orastan
Week 4: Halo -1cap(daily) + 3 caps Orastan
Week 5: Nolva XT 4 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 3 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 2 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 1 caps + Liver protector

Or should i do for PCT
Week 5: Nolva XT 6 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 5 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 4 caps + Liver protector
Week 5: Nolva XT 3 caps + Liver protector


http://www.netnutri.com/browse.cfm/4,2353.htm --thats Orastan..


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> .



Why do you think that Anavar, Oral Winstrol, Anadrol, D-bol, Halotestin, etc are so popular? They work... and studies have shown that if used in moderate dosages and for short cycles there is no permanent damage done at all.

Now of course, if you plan on being a consistent steroid user than you better learn to inject and at least use a combo of orals and injectables...but orals will always be a part of any steroid users arsenal.


----------



## brogers (Feb 14, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Why do you think that Anavar, Oral Winstrol, Anadrol, D-bol, Halotestin, etc are so popular? They work... and studies have shown that if used in moderate dosages and for short cycles there is no permanent damage done at all.
> 
> Now of course, if you plan on being a consistent steroid user than you better learn to inject and at least use a combo of orals and injectables...but orals will always be a part of any steroid users arsenal.


 
I used a poor choice of words.

They do work, but you can get similar, if not greater results from injectables that are much gentler on your body.


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> I used a poor choice of words.
> 
> They do work, but you can get similar, if not greater results from injectables that are much gentler on your body.



They are a bit gentler on your body, yes, but a combo of certain orals WITH injectables will give much better results than just injectables.


----------



## Hlanderr (Feb 14, 2006)

mmmm pop those roids


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> They do work, but you can get similar, if not greater results from injectables that are much gentler on your body.



Gentler = better results? 

Nope.


----------



## brogers (Feb 15, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Gentler = better results?
> 
> Nope.


 
Keep in mind the context of the thread, which was about running an oral-only cycle..  Would you rather run a cycle of test or anadrol solo?...

I don't question their effectiveness or use as part of a well thought-out cycle at all.  But, if you're going for one compound, why not save your body the trouble?


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 25, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Liver protectants will allow your body to more easily break down the compound in first pass metabolism, which will take away from its effects. Wait until after the cycle.



Should i start it with PCT is taht what ursaying or w8 till pct is over..then start...?


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2006)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Should i start it with PCT is taht what ursaying or w8 till pct is over..then start...?



Start liver protection along with PCT.


----------



## mattd46612 (Apr 1, 2006)

Is the newest Halodrol-50 any good?  It doesnt look like any of the chemical makeups your talking about.

Active Ingredient: polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane, 50mg

thats from this site. http://www.supplementwarehouse.com/viewitem.asp?idproduct=142790


----------



## Mags (Apr 2, 2006)

I think if your going to use anabolic enhancers, just train to your bodys limitations in both size and strength, then if you still desire more, go straight to steroids with shooting test and perhaps running an oral like Dbol with it. Anything other than genuine gear is a waste of time and money IMO, you can gain 6+lbs relatively easy with a proper diet and supplements like creatine etc, no need for these pro-hormone/anabolic boosters etc.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 2, 2006)

i gained 400 punds using haladrol SON


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> I think if your going to use anabolic enhancers, just train to your bodys limitations in both size and strength, then if you still desire more, go straight to steroids with shooting test and perhaps running an oral like Dbol with it. Anything other than genuine gear is a waste of time and money IMO, you can gain 6+lbs relatively easy with a proper diet and supplements like creatine etc, no need for these pro-hormone/anabolic boosters etc.



Pretty much all of these "anabolic boosters" as you call them are actually real steroids...ErgoMax, Superdrol, Halodrol, etc, and the now banned M 1-T, methyldienelone, 4 OHN, etc...are all true steroids that were never commercially produced.


----------

